# Conoid Chair - tricky joints



## gbarron1` (Jun 28, 2010)

I am building chairs inspired by George Nakashima's conoid chair. The seats will have two simple grooves routed out of the back which will cantilever on the legs. The slanted legs will clamp over the feet. Both will be strengthened bridal joints. I'm trying to figure out the best method to route as these are both angled. .I'm thinking I have two options - lay the pieces on their side and route into the each side with a wide straight bit - or clamp the pieces at angle and using a narrow bit, route through the front one each side.


----------



## playared (Jul 2, 2012)

*Chair*

Gregg,
I'm trying to work out a drawing of George's chair.

Scaling from a photo I get a different height (floor to top straight up) than the only reference I found (Fine Woodworks site)

Do you have a number or drawings?
thanks
Elvin


----------

